# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el Parque de Maria Luisa (Sevilla)

## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de unos patos, peces y cisnes, en uno estanque en el Parque de Maria Luisa en Sevilla:



Cisne













Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

¡ Que bonito es nuestro parque !
Un poco de información.

El Parque de María Luisa situado en Sevilla (España), es el jardín público o parque más famoso de la ciudad y uno de sus pulmones verdes. Recientemente ha sido declarado Bien de Interés Cultural. Se inauguró como parque público el 18 de abril de 1914 con el nombre de Parque Urbano Infanta María Luisa Fernanda.

Estos espacios, que en principio formaban parte de los jardines privados del Palacio de San Telmo, fueron donados en 1893 por la infanta María Luisa Fernanda de Borbón, duquesa de Montpensier, a la ciudad. En el parque se construyeron las plazas de España y de América con motivo de la Exposición de 1929, que constituyen unos de sus principales atractivos. 
La info es de la Wiquipedia.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

